

George RR Martin uses Wordstar 4.0 for DOS - RachelF
http://www.theguardian.com/books/booksblog/2014/may/14/when-is-it-time-to-give-up-on-a-book

======
BMarkmann
He got off the exit right before the highway ran into Clippy-ville. Good for
him. Also of a similar ilk is Neal Stephenson, who writes his stuff in Emacs
(in LaTeX, I believe). There is something to be said for cranking out raw text
without worrying about fighting the beast over spelling, grammar, indentation,
auto-this and auto-that. If you're good, those things just get in the way.

